# Sooo Excited!!



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm so excited- I'm going to get some new Mice aka "Boggits" :lol: .

Since the last of my little group of does died I have been unsure whether to get anymore mice, I find it frustrating that so often these poor little critters either end up with tumours or respiratory probs and I end up feeling helpless when PTS or endless Baytrill seem to be the only answer 

Anyhow, no more moaning- My house is empty(except for the Hubby and sons), it's just not the same without lots of little mousy faces waiting to greet me in the lounge! And call me mad but I even miss the smell of (clean) mice :lol:

So that's it, decision made, The wonderful Mr Arnold has agreed to let me have some more of his lovely does   As soon as I get them I'll post some pics! 

Just had to share- I can't wait now!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations Boggit keeper


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Now you can get those mousie cuddles again! Good for you!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cpngratz! What kind of does are you getting? Are you going to start breeding or juts keep them as pets?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Autumn 2005, I shall only be keeping them as pets-very pampered ones though  I'm not sure what is available, hopefully some Tri coloured and Champagne Satin- I have to wait and see- the suspense is killing me!! :lol: but as soon as I get them I will post some pics.x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You lucky girl you :gwavebw


----------

